
Silicon Valley pub that helped birth PC industry to close because of high rent - MilnerRoute
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/silicon-valley-pub-that-helped-birth-pc-industry-to-close-because-of-high-rent/
======
DrScump
The nearest member of this restaurant chain (The Boardwalk in Los Altos)
closed a few years ago for the same reason.

------
MilnerRoute
Ken Kesey also drank there.

